# loft flying YBs



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Yesterday i had my YB's out loft flying and was able to take a few pics...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

more pics...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

more...










using the multiburst options on my Sony Cybershot i got these. Viewing it on my camera almost looks like a slow motion video...


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Todays loft flying of YB's with some breeders.... looks like the YB's are ready for more tossing. So far I've tossed them 10 miles away.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

more pics.....


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

coming in for a fly over...


----------



## Lovelace (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice birds, its always good to see them fly.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow! Great photos, Eze! Beautiful!

Terry


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

love those pics of your birds in the air mmmm its what they were made to do, thankyou for sharing


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Beautiful pictures!

Margaret


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Don't know how I missed these before, but they're great shots. They look beautiful up there. Makes you feel free just watching them.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Nice birds! Nice pictures! And I am envious. I am on a lock down right now and my birds can't wait to come out and fly. It is so tempting to release them!


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Nice pics. Also, Maui is a great place to vacation, but it must be a dream come true to live there.


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

Magnificent shot E....Great shots on the background as well...Are those all your 09 YB's? Flying high already huh...You got anymore birds in the loft...


----------



## Bluecheckard (Jun 23, 2008)

nice photos, nice birds and background...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Magnificent shot E....Great shots on the background as well...Are those all your 09 YB's? Flying high already huh...You got anymore birds in the loft...


Hi Pegasus. He took the photos last year. June 2008.They do look beautiful though.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm envious of the lush green scenery! Right now, everything's white and leaf-less.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Pegasus said:


> Magnificent shot E....Great shots on the background as well...Are those all your 09 YB's? Flying high already huh...You got anymore birds in the loft...


No those where my 08's YB's.... look at the date I originally posted them. I got back to pigeon back in August 06 with 1 bird.... then you know how it goes and multiplies. Last year was the first year I obtained a few hens to mate with the cocks that was given to me. I had 8 breeding pairs and got about 18 babies last year and had late hatches around late November. This year I'm going to control their breeding but my loft is a mad house right now. I need to finish dividing the loft into 3 sections. I just finished 6 breeding nestboxes so far and planned to make another 6. I'm just pairing them up now. The rest will be kept seperated... cocks and hens.


----------

